# Acne and the pill



## Verient (Dec 16, 2009)

I know there are quite a few topics on this, but I wanted to make it a little more specific.

I have been on Yasmin for almost 3 months. My acne has not improved at all. Before this I was on Microgen 30 (No idea how it's spelt) and that made my acne a lot worse. Before BC my skin was quite good.

I'm dying for flawless skin, as is everyone. Which pills have worked for you guys, and which ones don't? Should I change my pill or stick with yasmin?

Thanks x


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 16, 2009)

I used Othro Tri-Cyclen Lo and i haven't broken out since.  I used to have moderate acne and 1-2 cysts would pop out every month, i remember it took 6-7 months before i saw improvement.  Maybe stick it out for a few more months before you decide to switch?  At 3 months your body has just begun adjusting to the new hormones.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 16, 2009)

Stick with it for now, it was 5-6 months (I am on Yasmin too) before I saw improvement.


----------



## looovemac (Dec 16, 2009)

I had sever acne where I was embarrassed to go out of the door....... I'm on doxycycline mono 150mg tablet for a month and a half and I have only one pimple in my cheek left which is almost healed YAY


----------



## starbucksmocha (Dec 16, 2009)

I am on Yasmin and I agree with gildedangel, it took about 6 months before I saw improvement, but now I rarely break out. Good luck!


----------



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I used Othro Tri-Cyclen Lo and i haven't broken out since.  I used to have moderate acne and 1-2 cysts would pop out every month, i remember it took 6-7 months before i saw improvement.  Maybe stick it out for a few more months before you decide to switch?  At 3 months your body has just begun adjusting to the new hormones._

 
i'm 25 and suffering from adult acne. there's no need for me to be on birth control so my doctor won't give this to me because of the sideeffect it could have. i've seen this work wonders on the skin of women in my family and a couple of my friends.


----------



## lechat (May 31, 2010)

I've been on Ortho for about a year. I didn't really see improvement until 6 or 7 months in.

I love the pill though. My face isn't nearly as oily and I rarely rarely break out.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 1, 2010)

I've been on the pill and mini pill before. The pill broke me out like crazy, that's why my doctor told me to try mini pill but it didn't help much with my skin condition (I breakout occassionally). I was taking them because of my bad period cramp. I've stopped taking them early last year because of the side effects I was having.

Everyone's different, not every brands suit everyone. It usually takes up to 3 months or more for your body to get used to the pills.


----------



## Kragey (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a friend who takes birth control for her acne. She still gets a few zits, but it's NOTHING compared to what she used to have. She started taking it at the end of our sophomore year of college, and by the time I saw her in early August (I came to visit her at her apartment), I immediately noticed how much better her skin looked.

Of course, she found a good match. Some pills may make your skin worse, or have no effect on it at all. I say wait it out for a little while longer; if it's still not working, ask your doctor about possibly switching to a different formula.


----------



## monter (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandeeNova* 

 
_i'm 25 and suffering from adult acne. there's no need for me to be on birth control so my doctor won't give this to me because of the sideeffect it could have. i've seen this work wonders on the skin of women in my family and a couple of my friends._

 
I'm pretty sure that your doctor should prescribe you birth control if you want it, even if you don't need it to protect against getting pregnant. Just wanting a more predictable period and the skin-clearing benefit should be enough reson to prescribe it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless you're talking about a specific side effect it could have on you specifically; it's hard to tell from the way you worded it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you don't have any other medical conditions though (like history of blood clots and the other things they warn about when taking birth control), I'd maybe go to a different doctor, because you don't need to be having sex or need the 'birth control' aspect of the pill to be on the pill...

Me personally, I don't think taking the pill has helped me at all - if anything, it might have made my acne worse. I never used to get acne until I was maybe 23 or so, and it was probably around that time that I switched to Seasonale... I'm 26 now, and it's only NOW just starting to clear up. I have a lot of scarring (just pink spots because I'm so pale that my derm assures me will disappear eventually).

The vast majority of my acne is along my jawline too, which is usually hormonal in women. Maybe it'd get better if I switched to Yaz or something? But the thought of going back to twelve periods a year just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'll just keep messing with skincare products until I find some way to get good skin again!


----------

